
The Balance Center – reduce back pain, improve ability, comfortable posture - sigvirt
http://www.balancecenter.com/overview.htm
======
sigvirt
This group (near Stanford with other locations) has some effective methods to
help clients reduce pain or discomfort and improve physical ability.

The Balance Center -
[http://www.balancecenter.com/overview.htm](http://www.balancecenter.com/overview.htm)

I am not afilliated, but have known several people to go through their program
with life changing results.

As I understand it:

They have traveled around the world studying populations of people which have
a low incident of back pain and old-age disability [1]. They observed those
groups to have posture and movement habits that are subtly different from
populations having a high incident of such problems. Their effective training
program improves clients comfort and ability by teaching them the habits
observed in the low-pain low-disability groups.

\---

[1] area's similar to a Blue Zone -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone)
\- but apparently chosen for prevelence of comfort and ability instead of
simply highest age.

